# Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m



## Chilli (11. Aug. 2008)

Hallo liebe Foris,

ich bin übers googeln bei euch gelandet und finde den Umgangston hier so nett und höflich, dass ich mich traue meine Frage hier zu stellen.
Wir haben eine 3000 qm große Wiese für unsere Hunde gepachtet und möchten gerne eine "Hundebadewanne" anlegen. Sie soll so groß sein, dass Hund ein paar ordentliche Meter hinter seinem Ball hinterherschwimmen kann.
Wir dachnte an ca. 8 mal 15-18 Meter Größe mit einseitigem flachen Einstiegsbereich. Tiefe -- keine Ahnung, wir denken so an ca. 1,30 Meter, damit die Hunde sich beim seitlichn reinspringen nicht verletzen können.
Die Hunde sind Malinois, Bernhardiner und ein Parson Terrier plus deren Hundefreunde auf Besuch.
Ich habe schon unendlich viel gegoogelt, gelesen und mit Teich-Leuten gesprochen. Die Meinungen gehen meilenweit auseinander.
Filteranlage wäre eine vorh. Biotec10 mit Aquamax15000. In den Teich sollen eigentlich keine Pflanzen oder Fische und der Randbereich großzügig mit Kies versehen werden, damit Hunde und Wasser nicht so schnell dreckig werden.

Wer hat so was ähnlich schonmal gebaut oder hat Erfahrungen mit Hunden, die regelmäßig einen Teich nutzen. Wie ist es mit der Folie? Welche überhaupt? Wie steil die Böschungen? Fragen über Fragen und tausend Antworten im Netz - aber kaum wirklich Erfahrungsberichte.

Danke vorab und nette Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Servus Sabine

Uiiii, daß ist ein sehr "Aussergewöhnliches" Projekt  

Aber erstmal

Herzlich Willkommen  

Hundeteich < Klick Mich

Da fällt mir nur dieser Thread ein


----------



## Chilli (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Im Forum gesucht hatte ich schon nach allen möglichen Wortkombinationen mit Hund - sehr viel ist noch nicht geschrieben worden oder ich bin zu blond.
Margits Thread habe ich gelesen. Aber ihre Hundebadewanne ist für unsere Wünsche einfach zu klein und zu durchgestaltet.
Wir möchten einfach nur was praktisches und zweckerfüllendes.
Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Kolja (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Hallo Sabine,

erstmal "Herzlich Willkommen".

Als reiner Hundeteich, fällt mir auch nur der Link von Helmut ein.

Es wurde jedoch schon öfter über Folienschutz geschrieben.
z.B. durch Verbundmatte und Mörtel, oder zusätzliches Vlies über der Folie.

Wie hast du dir denn das Profil vorgestellt? Einseitig flach und die anderen Seiten steil herunter? Und der Kies soll außerhalb des Wassers am Rand liegen?


----------



## Chilli (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Hallo Andrea,

einseitig flach und die anderen Seiten recht steil. Je nach Technik, glaube nicht das man den Mörtel aufs Vlies bekommt bei 90 Grad Neigung. Oder doch?

Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Servus Sabine

Zu Margit`s Teich ist ja außer der Größe nicht viel Unterschied  

Es geht dir doch um Folienschutz, Kiesbett, etc. und das eben wird gut beschrieben in dem Thread.

Was für Tipps könnten wir dir geben.

Erzählmal was du dir so genau vorgestellt hast.



> Wir dachnte an ca. 8 mal 15-18 Meter Größe mit einseitigem flachen Einstiegsbereich. Tiefe -- keine Ahnung, wir denken so an ca. 1,30 Meter, damit die Hunde sich beim seitlichn reinspringen nicht verletzen können.


Abmessungen würden schon passen, nur ich würde ihn tiefer machen 1,50 mindestens, besser 1,80 - 2,00m.

Ich würde überhaupt mehr dazu tendieren, den Teich wie einen Schwimmteich zu planen. Was würde dagegen sprechen.
Dann könntet Ihr Ihn auch nutzen  natürlich nur wenn Euch nicht die Hundehaare etc. stören. Also ich hätte da keine bedenken. Im See oder Meer gehts ja auch miteinander schwimmen.

Ordentlichen Filter und Pflanzzone vorausgesetzt.

Indiskrete Frage: Wie hoch habt Ihr den Kostenrahmen gesteckt


----------



## Kolja (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Hallo Sabine,

doch das geht. Folie, Verbundmatte und diese mit Mörtel eingeschlämmt, hält und ergibt eine harte Schale. Habe ich für die Hunde überall gemacht. Die sollen zwar nicht schwimmen, ich habe aber auch keine Lust immer aufzupassen, ob sie nicht doch rein gehen.

Schau mal hier oder bei den Schwimmteichbauern (z.B. Thias, der hat auch vermörtelt)


----------



## Chilli (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Nee, schwimmen wollen wir nicht mit den Hünds.
Das sind alles völlig abgedrehte Wasserratten, das tut nur weg.

Kostenrahmen sollte bei ca. 1500-2000 Euro liegen, wobei Filter und Pumpe vorhanden sind und wir das Loch mit Hilfe eines befreundeten Baumaschinenführers selber buddlen werden. Es soll wirklich nur eine zweckmäßige Hundeschwimmanlage werden.

Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Servus Sabine

Ich habe mal überschlagsmäßig gerechnet:

Nur die Folie bei einem Maß von 12 x 20m (Überstände eingerechnet) kostet sie bei einem m²-Preis von € 6,89 für eine 1,5mm Dicke Folie schon über € 1.600  

da fehlt noch Vließ, Ufermatten, Rollschotter etc.

Ich denke der Kostenrahmen ist zu gering


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Hallo, 

Helmut hat schon recht, entweder muss die Größe veringert oder das Budget vergrößert werden. Ich denke, was fuer einen Schwimmteich gilt, das gilt fuer nen Hundeteich auch und ggf. wegen dem Dreck im Fell noch mehr, ich würde einen großzügig dimensionierten bepflanzten Reinigungsbereich reinbringen. 

Nicht das aus der Badewanne eine Jauchegrube wird ! 

Man muss ja immer bedenken, das die Hunde sich nicht unbedingt duschen bevor sie baden gehen und bei der Größe sicherlich auch die Belastung aus der Luft (Staub, Pollen, Vogelkot) groß ist. 

Ein Teich funktioniert ja gerade wegen der Pflanzen oder nur mit sehr aufwendiger Filtertechnik. Alternativ kann man das ganze natürlich auch eher chloren.

Mein Teich wird halb so groß, und mit dem von Euch gesetzten Budget käme ich trotz höchster Sparsamkeit vermutlich selbst bei mir nicht aus. 

Wolf


----------



## HaMaKi (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Hallo Sabine,

wir haben zwar keinen Hundeteich, aber einen Teich für Besitzer mit wasserliebenden Hund gebaut. Genau wie Kolja schreibt, soll auch unser Hund nicht unbedingt in den Teich, aber wenn's passiert -> passiert nix Schlimmes  
Wir haben bei unserem kleineren Teich (ca. 6.000l) auf die Schwimmteich-Fertigung der Fa.Naturagart zurückgegriffen (die angesprochene Verwendung von Verbundmatte auf Folie mit anschliessendem Vermörteln). Den 1.Teil des Teichbaus findest Du hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18153
Die restlichen Bilder folgen in wenigen Tagen, wir sind so gut wie fertig (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  ). Die Mörtelschale hat ihr Versprechen bereits gehalten: Kimbo (unser Schäferhund) balancierte am Rand entlang (Gott sei Dank vor der Bepflanzung) und schon war er drin im Teich :shock  -> er konnte über eine der Stufen problemlos entsteigen: die Mörtelmatte ist bretthart, der obere Teil ist mit Ufermatte verlegt: 1a!
Bezüglich des Budgets kann ich Helmut und Wolf ebenfalls nur bestätigen: wenn der Teich ein haltbarer Großteich werden soll, wird euer geplantes Budget wohl nicht ausreichen.
Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr einen flachen Ein- und Ausstiegsbereich einplanen.
Was immer daraus wird, wir freuen uns sehr, Weiteres darüber zu hören.

Gruß Marita


----------



## Chilli (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Hallo Marita,

das sieht ja wirklich toll aus bei euch.
Und ist natürlich die teure, arbeitsreiche Variante   .
Irgendwie hatten wir gedacht ne einfach Hundebadewann müßt einfacher und günstiger zu realisieren sein wie ein "toller Gartenteich". Zur Kostenanpassung wird er glaube ich erstmal schmaler, denke 6 Meter reichen auch. An der Länge wollen wir nicht knabbern.
Auf das Angebot von NG warte ich seit letzter Woche - bin mal gespannt.
Auf jeden Fall halten wir euch auf dem Laufenden, was so passiert bzw. wie wir uns entscheiden.

Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Sabine, die Grundprinzipien damit die "Badewanne" sauber bleibt sind gleich wie beim Gartenteich. Was Ihr euch sparen könnt ist Deko, dafür müsst Ihr ggf. mehr zum Schutz der Folie tun. 
In ner verkeimten Jauchegrube willste ja die Hunde auch nicht schwimmen lassen  

Alternativ kannst Du es natuerlich wie bei jeder Badewanne machen und vor dem Bad frisches Wasser einlassen. Auf Dauer sicher nicht billiger.

Wolf


----------



## Chilli (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Für die Reinigung sind die Aquamax 15000 und die Biotec10 + UV vorgesehen, die wir bereits haben. Wasser haben wir Brunnenwasser. Wassertausch wäre kein Problem, nur dauert es so lange bis die Badewanne voll ist  

Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Sandra78 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Wie ergiebig ist denn der Brunnen?

Komische Frage? Wir hatten letzte Woche (bei einem Glas __ Wein) folgende Überlegung: Wir haben einen Brunnen der seit Jahrzehnten dauerhaft überläuft (wird in unseren Bach abgeleitet), wenn man jetzt dieses überschüssige Wasser als "natürlichen" Zufluss in den Teich leiten würde müßte er eigentlich mit wesentlich weniger bis keiner Filterung auskommen. So die Theorie. 
Für die Praxis haben wir dann beschlossen, daß wir für unseren Schwimmteich auf einen stetigen KALTEN Zulauf verzichten. Aber den Hunden wäre das doch eigentlich egal, oder?

Quatsch oder hat schonmal jemand sowas gebaut?

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Servus Sabine

Mit Brunnenwasser ständig wechseln: Welche Wassertemparatur  
Wäre das den Hunden nicht abträglich  = Arthrose



> Arthrose beim Hund
> Älter werden geht auch beim Hund mit einer Abnützung der Gelenke und der Gelenkknorpel einher. Fettleibigkeit, angeborene Fehlbildungen und Verletzungen begünstigen das Entstehen von Gelenksarthrosen. Die Arthroseanfälligkeit ist von Hunderasse zu Hunderasse verschieden.
> 
> Im Frühstadium bleibt die Krankheitsentwicklung dem Hundehalter meist verborgen. Und so erfolgt ein Tierarztbesuch in der Praxis gewöhnlich erst dann, wenn der Hund beim Bewegen bereits offensichtlich Schmerzen empfindet (Schongang, Lahmen, bis hin zur Bewegungsunfähigkeit).


Quelle

Schön das du einen Filter und eine Pumpe hast  .

Skimmer und Bodenablauf würde ich schon vorsehen  
Ein externer Filterteich, vielleicht 2 x 2 m, würde ich auch noch empfehlen, wegen der Wasserbiologie  

Wir nähern uns immer mehr einem "Normalen" Schwimmteich


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich NUR für Hunde - 8 x 15-18m*

Bei der Teichgröße und dem Dreckeintrag durch die Hunde reicht der Filter meiner Meinung nach bei weitem nicht aus. 

Wolf


----------

